# Nuovo Dizionario: SMS



## Quibbelqurz (23 Agosto 2012)

Dedico questa pagina a tutti che hanno, come me, problemi con le "k" e altre astrazioni della lingua soprattutto scritta.



> Quando si parla di linguaggio degli SMS si fa riferimento a una particolare competenza nella comunicazione scritta, connotata da precise specificità, che fa uso degli SMS quale veicolo comunicativo. Si tratta di un idioletto, con le caratteristiche di un peculiare linguaggio brachilogico e tachigrafico, caratterizzato da requisiti di notevole concisione, raggiunti innanzitutto con scelte linguistiche e concettuali attive, aliene, possibilmente, da prolissità e ridondanze, mirate alla sintesi dei contenuti per adattarsi alla brevità dello spazio e, comunque, all'istantaneità della comunicazione[1]. Tali obiettivi vengono perseguiti, in secondo luogo, attraverso l'uso di frequentissime abbreviazioni e altri specifici espedienti, tra cui l'omissione o l'uso fuori standard di alcuni segni grafici e la trasgressione delle convenzioni tipografiche. A questo si aggiunge l'uso di elementi extra-verbali (come emoticon, puntini sospensivi, ecc.) che, in questa forma di comunicazione scritta, tendono a riprodurre, in maniera icastica e iconica, elementi tipici della comunicazione paralinguistica orale[2].
> 
> L'importanza del fenomeno ha stimolato una ricca serie di studi da parte di linguisti, studiosi della comunicazione, sociologici, psicologici e altri specialisti[3]. L'area linguistica francofona è stata la prima a beneficiare di uno studio organico e approfondito del fenomeno: infatti, al fine di poggiare tali studi su basi più solide, l'Università Cattolica di Lovanio ha lanciato l'iniziativa di volontariato «Faites don de vos SMS à la science ;-)»[4], che ha permesso di mettere insieme 75.000 SMS, e dare il via a uno specifico studio scientifico[5], basato sulla costruzione di un corpus, il primo nel suo genere[3], e sulla sua sottoposizione ad analisi sistematica[6]: dal corpus grezzo è stato estratto un corpus standardizzato e anonimizzato di 30.000 testi, pubblicati su CD-Rom[7] insieme alla loro trascrizione in francese normalizzato[3].
> 
> *Fonte*


"1" al posto dell'articolo indeterminativo "un"/"una" o delle cifre (1, 2, 3,...) al posto dei numeri (uno/un, due, tre,...)
"6" in luogo della parola "sei" (seconda persona dell'indicativo presente del verbo essere)
"c6" che si legge "ci sei"
"qlc1" in luogo di "qualcuno"
"nes1" in luogo di "nessuno"
"521" significa "ti amo" (我爱你)

"k" = "ch" con la singola consonante "k", in sillabe come /che/, /chi/
"tvb" = "ti voglio bene"
"tvtb" = "ti voglio tanto bene"/"ti voglio troppo bene"

"raga" per ragazzi
"prof" per professore/professoressa
"dmn" per domani
"risp" per risposta/rispondere

x = per
xò, xo = però
xke, xk = avverbio "perché"

o/a/ai = ho/ha/hai

qnt = quanto
grz = grazie
prg = prego

be4 = before, prima
l8/l8r = late/later, più tardi
imo = in my opinion, per mia opinione
fyi = for your information, per tua informazione
asap = as soon as possible, quanto prima possibile
2nite = tonight, stanotte
cu/cul8r = see you/see you later, a più tardi

nn = non
cs = cosa
dtt = detto
u = you = tu


----------



## lunaiena (23 Agosto 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Dedico questa pagina a tutti che hanno, come me, problemi con le "k" e altre astrazioni della lingua soprattutto scritta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




La cosa buffa è ceh le prime volte che mi scrivevano C6 non capivo mica che voleva dire "ci sei" ma pensavo che ne so fosse un gioco stupido tipo battaglia navale e rispondevo S9 o f2 ecc..eccc...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> La cosa buffa è ceh le prime volte che mi scrivevano C6 non capivo mica che voleva dire "ci sei" ma pensavo che ne so fosse un gioco stupido tipo battaglia navale e rispondevo S9 o f2 ecc..eccc...


anch'io :rotfl:

vedi, siamo di una generazione che non ci capisce più nulla ... fra un po' ci metteremo sulla panchina di fronte casa a commentare i passanti come loro:


----------



## Tebe (23 Agosto 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> anch'io :rotfl:
> 
> vedi, siamo di una generazione che non ci capisce più nulla ... fra un po' ci metteremo sulla panchina di fronte casa a commentare i passanti come loro:
> 
> View attachment 5247


io porto vibratori e viagra, caso mai ci annoiassimo dopo un pò a vedere gete passare.

c6....Cristo...


----------



## pink (23 Agosto 2012)

da conservare, alcune abbreviazioni non le avevo mai lette


----------



## Simy (23 Agosto 2012)

pink ha detto:


> da conservare, alcune abbreviazioni non le avevo mai lette


ogni tanto ti riaffacci! 
Ciao Pink :mrgreen:


----------



## pink (23 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ogni tanto ti riaffacci!
> Ciao Pink :mrgreen:


Quando il lavoro me lo consente, vengo a leggervi volentieri :up: 
Ciao Simy


----------



## aristocat (23 Agosto 2012)

No mi rifiuto di lasciarmi andare a questo gergo 
Comunque la vignetta dei vecchietti di Asterix in Corsica è un must. Adoro Asterix :up:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Agosto 2012)

ovv qst dsc si presta a scv qlke cazzata in gergo. sn ptt cvto ke ci posso scv qlcs ke loro nn cp 

cp? :rotfl:

e qndi è la prova ke nn può fnz!


----------



## aristocat (23 Agosto 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ovv qst dsc si presta a scv qlke cazzata in gergo. sn ptt cvto ke ci posso scv qlcs ke loro nn cp
> 
> cp? :rotfl:
> 
> e qndi è la prova ke nn può fnz!




:calcio:
(per non saper leggere né scrivere :carneval::carneval::carneval

:lipstick:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Agosto 2012)

però con un po' di fatica si capisce. quando mi scrivono così su skype, li metto regolarmente in difficoltà, perché nel linguaggio quotidiano abbiamo abbreviazioni "vecchio stile" molto efficienti e a volte talmente frequente di uso, che si è dimenticato la forma estesa. Fra di questi:

ca
ee
cc
gg
pp
ss
kg
km
kWh
cv (che ha due applicazioni: cavalli e curriculum vitae)


----------



## Leda (23 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> La cosa buffa è ceh le prime volte che mi scrivevano C6 non capivo mica che voleva dire "ci sei" ma pensavo che ne so fosse un gioco stupido tipo battaglia navale e rispondevo S9 o f2 ecc..eccc...


Lunaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (24 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> io porto vibratori e viagra, caso mai ci annoiassimo dopo un pò a vedere gete passare.
> 
> c6....Cristo...


Ok tanto io sono gia un pó cosi...


----------



## perplesso (27 Agosto 2012)

Fa ancora caldo,eh?


----------



## Eliade (27 Agosto 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Dedico questa pagina a tutti che hanno, come me, problemi con le "k" e altre astrazioni della lingua soprattutto scritta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2012)

io continuo a scrivere senza abbreviazioni : sono concisa in generale ma aborro l'uso di k e numeri al posto delle lettere via discorrendo.
rimarrò l'unica ma questo è


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ok tanto io sono gia un pó cosi...


affondata


----------



## MillePensieri (27 Agosto 2012)

non ci crederete ma c'è un'intera corrente di linguisti ed esperti di comunicazione convinti "KE" la k sostituirà il "ch" :scared:
io quel giorno scapperò di nuovo dall'Italia, promesso


----------



## battiato63 (27 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> non ci crederete ma c'è un'intera corrente di linguisti ed esperti di comunicazione convinti "KE" la k sostituirà il "ch" :scared:
> io quel giorno scapperò di nuovo dall'Italia, promesso


bv 1000 pns


----------



## MillePensieri (27 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> bv 1000 pns


grz 

oh no sta cominciando :scared:


----------



## battiato63 (27 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> grz
> 
> oh no sta cominciando :scared:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (27 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> non ci crederete ma c'è un'intera corrente di linguisti ed esperti di comunicazione convinti "KE" la k sostituirà il "ch" :scared:
> io quel giorno scapperò di nuovo dall'Italia, promesso


Mai e poi MAI!!!!!!!


----------

